# Should i be putting in stuff for my collector to collect?



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i recently discovered that my collector urchin doesnt really have anything to collect, i bought it last week and cannot seem to find any information about them online so i figured id ask here. The only think in my tank he has that he can pick up is the live clam he has been wearing as a hat for the past couple days.

Also what exactly do they eat?


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

LMAO...truly awesome...


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

now he is ontop of his hat cleaning it


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

*info*

Here is some info on them.

Collector urchin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You can get empty shells from LFS to put in tank for it to collect. ( also good to have if you get hermit crabs so they have different shell sizes to upgrade to when they outgrow their current one). They graze on algae and seagrass. 
I do recommend researching any animal or coral etc extensivley BEFORE you buy so you know if you can meet its needs so it will live heathy and save you money by not dieing.


----------

